# playing cod4 now?



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

anyone wanna play now on cod 4?
join me b19ads


----------



## LennyE4EVO (Jun 25, 2008)

lennyep82 add me mate not on it at the miniute tho


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Add your names to the sticky list at the top lads if youve not already done so :thumb:
One day I'll get round to adding the names into my PS3 (once I get round to figuring it out that is )

John


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

sorry i should have said at the time xbox 360


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Mrdetail said:


> sorry i should have said at the time xbox 360


Nae probs 

I'm stuck offshore at the moment anyway 

John


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

best game in the world EVA!!!!

jamiesim on playstation network!!!


----------

